# Would you GPS or RFID your horse?



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

I've been looking into microchips, more specifically, internal microchips. 

Sure, they have identification chips. But who has a reader wand laying around? If your horse is stolen or gets lost, people may not have the means of transport to take it to someone who can check for a chip. Or there may not be a vet in town who can. Or, they might think 'finders keepers' and not bother to check at all!

Which is how I got to thinking...why not have a GPS or RFID chip implanted? In other words, a device that gives you the location and position of your horse? 

If the animal, say, becomes lost or stolen, you could go online (some programs work with a cell phone). Put in your information, and locate the critter. I imagine this would be especially useful when high-priced horses are thieved from their stalls in the night. I believe it was a show jumper than vanished a few months ago (was later found).

Thoughts?


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Heck. Yes. If I had a horse that was worth a few hundred thousand dollars, I would do it. Assuming, of course, that it was safe. I would do it for my girls now if I had the money for it.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Current implanted ID chips actually use passive (no battery) RFID technology. Both active RFID chips and GPS require a power source and are (at least currently) too large to be implanted, but they do currently sell GPS locaters that you can attach to a halter, though that obviously doesn't help prevent theft.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Totally agree with ricci, if I had a horse worth that much or if I had the extra money lying around I'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

I've been keeping an eye out for possible tech that either sends out a signal all the time, or just when searched for. 

Red, Loki, and Baby ALL got out today (some a$$ opened the gate to the pasture with the downed fence!) onto a not-so-busy but FAST road. Thankfully Red's a cookie fiend, so when he followed the property owner back to the pasture, the others followed.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow, funny in an ironic sort of way that they got out so close to you starting this thread. I'm glad everyone got home safe and sound. =]

You reminded me of a rather cute little story there, I hope you don't mind if I share it. =]

When my little one was still with her family [breeders, dad, mom, full sister] they had a fencing issue and the electricity to the fences had to be shut off. Mom found out, and mom broke down the fence daily. The two girls followed, but not dad [who was now gelded]. Dad would sit there in the pasture and wait for Stacy [the owner] to come find the horses got out, and then he'd puff himself up and look all adoringly at her like, "Look mom! I's a good boy! See?! ...Carrot?" It. Was. Adorable! =P


----------

